# CLX3 available as a frameset only?



## bluemonday (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone know for sure? (this is for the US market), or is the only way to get one to get a complete? I know this is a more affordable 'entry level' Colnago so tends to get a shrug sometimes on here where everyone is riding the flagships or the classics.  Trying to determine if my LBS can build a custom with Campy on this frame, is that even possible, and what is the ballpark frameset-only cost? 

Also can anyone speak to the differences between CLX2 and CLX3 -- from a frame properties and ride/feel perspective? Or is it identical, and just the components and paint are now updated, etc. 

Many thanks


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

I believe it is available as a frameset only in the US for around $2200 msrp. From what I read, the CLX2 and CLX3 are similar, but there have been some changes for the CLX3: integrated headset and new matching fork as well as internal cable routing for the new brake. Personally, I think the CLX3 is the most beautiful frame in the Colnago collection. It was my favorite looking frame even before I knew that it was much less expensive than some of their other frames. Get one, you won't be disappointed!



bluemonday said:


> Anyone know for sure? (this is for the US market), or is the only way to get one to get a complete? I know this is a more affordable 'entry level' Colnago so tends to get a shrug sometimes on here where everyone is riding the flagships or the classics.  Trying to determine if my LBS can build a custom with Campy on this frame, is that even possible, and what is the ballpark frameset-only cost?
> 
> Also can anyone speak to the differences between CLX2 and CLX3 -- from a frame properties and ride/feel perspective? Or is it identical, and just the components and paint are now updated, etc.
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## cyclingvet (Aug 5, 2008)

Any issues with the aero seat post on the CLX 3? I went through 4 of them in 15 months on the original CLX . Colnago eventually took the frame back and for some extra money gave me a C50


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

Given that this is the third version of the CLX, I strongly suspect that Colnago has resolved any issues it was having with the aero seat post. That's one reason that I like buying products that have gone through several revisions. What was the problem with the seat-post? Was it cracking?


----------



## cyclingvet (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, the clear coat cracked and fell away from the pointy side of the seat post in the vicinity of the seat post clamp. My opinion is that this is bound to happen in view of the design as all the forces on the post will be concentrated in this area. The CLX is a beautiful machine and I agree that it looks the best of all Colnago' s bikes, but I will never buy another one unless they ditch the aero seat post


----------

